# Can a pair ever love a person?



## Tahoejeepmom (Mar 22, 2016)

I adopted a pair of Parakeets from a person that wanted to get rid of them. It is a male and female they are 2 years old. They came to us as well adjusted birds. They do not spook easy they are very laid back you can mess around in the cage and they don't care. They will step up sometimes but they don't like to do it. They will eat from my hand they even let us grab them with no biting. 

The thing is they are a bonded pair. When they are out they only want each other. I had them both sitting on my hand together that worked well. They don't like to step up. I would like to have them both happily sit on my shoulder or arm. They are kind of getting there but I know it will take time. 

Any tip for getting your pair to enjoy being on or with you? They are great birds They just need more work and I would love some tips for bonding with them. Thanks. :blue pied::wild:


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

When they are bonded pair, they may prefer to bond less with people. But I had a well bonded male and female budgies. The female one used to fly and sit on my shoulder/hand and giving me kisses and male followed the female one. It took months of time though. I realized if budgies are somewhat bonded, if one of them shows interest in you, the other budgie is very likely to mimic its budgie friend and will also bond with you. It somewhat requires more time and patience to bond with them, if they are well bonded to each other already. But don't give up  I suggest you talk to them softly when you have them sitting on your shoulder and turn on some music for them and keep on feeding them from your hand, it is a good start point to bond, b/c it builds trust between you and your budgies.


----------



## mariyamix (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow this is great advice I would've never thought of it haha

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Island has given you great advice  

The best way to build a stronger bond with budgies who are bonded is to work with them individually. 

Start where you left off: when you have one of them in a separate place than the other, work with getting them to step up consistently and eat while standing on your hand. Even spending time reading to him/her when s/he's alone can further your bond 

As each of them get to know you better as individuals, they will be more apt to want to spend even more time with you :thumbsup:

Best of luck! :fingerx:


----------

